# General > Application Testing >  MediaManager - create and save lists of watched and unwatched shows and movies

## trav1085

Edit: It would be useful If I provided a link to download the source code. No EXE included in file, as per forum rules. Enjoy!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsvr2z9ejo...iaMgr.zip?dl=0

So I'm sure there are plenty of others like me who often have several TV shows that they are watching on an on-going basis. Sometimes I will leave a show for weeks or get caught up in another show and I'm sure you've experienced this where you forget what episode you are on!

It's a bit annoying and time consuming to skip through episodes you think you haven't seen only to find out you have.

I haven't found VLC, MediaPlayerClassic, WMP, iTunes, or any mainstream video player to have this feature I have wanted.

To be able to create and save lists of episodes that you have seen and not seen, and maintain quick access to several different folders of different shows. And to be able to quickly Open the episode from the playlist too.

So here it is.



Hopefully the screenshot is fairly self-explanatory how this works.

All data is saved automatically.

You can choose the path to the EXE of your favourite media player (vlc, etc) and then launch the selected episode from the interface.

I think I worked out the bugs, It took me awhile to get the saving feature to work properly.

I'm sure there are betters ways to do this, but I figure that my method works.

As long as everything is used in logical order it shouldn't crash. I haven't put in a lot of error detection in case you try to do stuff before the data is available. Perhaps I will work on that to make it crash proof in the future.

I develop this just for fun and practice.

----------

